# Aluminum Pen



## BKelley (Feb 10, 2011)

This is my first try at a kitless pen. It is made of 6061-T6. I call it kitless, but I guess a better word would be semi-kitless as I did use some parts from a kit.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome.

Do you do that on a wood lathe?


----------



## moke (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice----


----------



## worknhard (Feb 10, 2011)

That's a very good looking pen.... nice work!


----------



## bbarter (Feb 10, 2011)

very sharp looking!


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 10, 2011)

I like to turn aluminum.
Looks like you turned the cap...you should have turned the nib as well.:wink:


----------



## LEAP (Feb 10, 2011)

Very well done sir, What is the clip from?


----------



## paps (Feb 10, 2011)

Good lookin pen there!  Did you use regular turning tools or carbide?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweet! You just triggered my gold standard for a good and different pen. I call it the "I MUST OWN THAT" response.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## corian king (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice looking pen!! I have been turning aluminum pens for about 6 months now.I have made a couple dozen.I haven't tried going kitless yet.but yours are really nice.The very first one I did I started out with a 1 1/4" piece of square stock and turned it down to a slimeline.WOW I would never do that one again LOL.
Keep up the fantastic work..
JIM


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 11, 2011)

Great looking kitless pen!


----------



## btboone (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 12, 2011)

Very ice form. I like it. But who would not. ?


----------

